# Canadian province wants to double its immigration numbers by 2020



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Nova Scotia in Canada wants more foreign workers as it seeks to double its immigration intake by 2020 because of severe skill shortages in some sectors. The Canadian province is to invest an extra $790,000 in attracting skilled migrants under a new immigration strategy, Welcome Home to Nova Scotia, aimed at attracting 7,200 new immigrants [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canadian province wants to double its immigration numbers by 2020...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## northcrest (Apr 26, 2011)

What countries immigrants would have advantages?


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

I remember a couple of years ago, the Maritimes were considering setting up immigration offices abroad, teaming up to create their own process of provincial nominees a la Québec, but nothing came out of that.

Maybe they should do that to increase immigration. I'd love to settle in the Maritimes, but with Federal Immigration closed other than to those with job offers, my husband had to get a job, and it was in Toronto. So they're missing out on immigrants.


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

It is very difficult to find a job from outside of the country. My hubby is in a skilled profession not on the list so we are also catch 22 as ideally we would want to immigrate to Nova Scotia


----------

